# loader on a SCUT?



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

are these actually useful? seams like with the small bucket and low lift height, it might not be worth much. that said, it seams like they all have them, so someone must be doing something with them.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think they'd be pretty handy for a home owner that does get along well with a wheel barrow and a shovel. Would be great for a little landscaping and plant of shrubs and the like, I would think. With a quick connect FEL and a mower deck and a three point hitch, you'd have quite a package.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm not trying to argue with you. more trying to figure it out myself.

If you want to level an area, a box blade would be more useful and cheaper. The SCUT loaders are too short to load a truck from the side, so you are stuck loading just the very back end of a truck. I guess I could see using it for a shallow foundation type digging and pushing snow banks back, but not too much else.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Groo said:


> I'm not trying to argue with you. more trying to figure it out myself.
> 
> If you want to level an area, a box blade would be more useful and cheaper. The SCUT loaders are too short to load a truck from the side, so you are stuck loading just the very back end of a truck. I guess I could see using it for a shallow foundation type digging and pushing snow banks back, but not too much else.


Most SCUTs use rear 3pt loaders. Swisher makes the most of them in the market today. Bucket size ranges from 36-in to 44-in wide. Cost is about $500 vs. a FEL and a little bucket. 

Check out my thread here to see how this works and how cost savings it is. PLUS, like all rear attachments, it can be swapped out in a heart beat vs. an hour or two with a FEL. 
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/cut-rear-loader-who-makes-this.42443/


----------



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

I have Kubota BX2370 scut with Front end loader I can dump over the side of my dump trailer, I can get a lot done in a short time.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I do not have an FEL on my Ford 4000, I use a dunp scoop inherited from my father. It holds 1/3 yard and is very handy to move dirt. The problem in using the scoop is getting an even cut. The depth of cut is dependent on the type of ground. The clay soils at my location are difficult to dig at best. The scoop either floats on top or digs according to how you set the angle at the front of the scoop. I always get washboards that have to leveled with grader blade. The scoop is in its best form when moving gravel or loose dirt. It can be mounted either forwards or backwars. Backwards seems to work better on a gravel pile. No trouble getting a full bucket. Forwards is better in moving and digging dirt. It is mechanical self dumping and will spread while dumping if material is loose without major clumps. Dad had a side business early on digging farm ponds. Hemany in this area using using this scoop and a grader blade behind an NAA. A FELL would be more efficient.


----------

